# Book Review & Interview Announcement



## pstarr (Aug 11, 2006)

I just wanted to say that "Martial Edge", an e-zine in the U.K., just published a very flattering review of my recently published book, "The Making Of A Butterfly" and also a brief interview with me.

If you go to their website (Martial Edge), click on "_articles"_ and the review and interview can be viewed there.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 11, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that "Martial Edge", an e-zine in the U.K., just published a very flattering review of my recently published book, "The Making Of A Butterfly" and also a brief interview with me.
> 
> If you go to their website (Martial Edge), click on "_articles"_ and the review and interview can be viewed there.


 
Congratulations.

I saw that it's very highly rated by reviewers on Amazon.com as well:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1583941517


----------



## pstarr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad it's been so well received!  Thanks!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I'll have to add your book to my shelf.  Congrats on the good reviews.

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

I will have to also add that book to the bookshelf, congrats on such a review.
When are you buying the beer:cheers: 
Terry


----------



## pstarr (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel like having everyone over for a barbeque!!!     Thanks!!!  It was actually fun to write - now if it does well, maybe they'll publish my second book (which they already have)!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 13, 2006)

Just ordered it last night.  Looking forward to reading it.

Jeff


----------



## pstarr (Aug 14, 2006)

Great!  Let me know what you think!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 16, 2006)

Just got it in the mail.  I have to say, I was expecting more pictures and larger print.  Seriously though, I've only read a few pages, and I'm enjoying it.

Jeff


----------



## pstarr (Aug 16, 2006)

Glad to hear it!


----------

